# Re-sell 1 night (12/11) in Wanchai with Harbour View. 20% off.



## homdel (Sep 30, 2011)

I have over booked myself at Apartment Kapok (28 Harbour Rd, Wanchai) on Sunday Dec 11. It's a studio with spectacular view over Victoria Bay. I have paid $1,300 a night until 12/12. However, now I want to move out on 12/11 and they won't refund the money. Therefore I am selling it with 20% discount for $1,040. Why not spend a great night there for a really good price. Let me know if you are interested by responding to this message.


----------

